# Alaska



## creddick (May 8, 2012)

Is there any way, by rail, to get from Vancouver, BC, to Anchorage, Alaska? I HATE to fly and will not fly except in EXTREME emergencies. Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 8, 2012)

A cruise ship is probably your best option....


----------



## transit54 (May 8, 2012)

Not by rail, no. But this would probably do the trick:

http://www.dot.state.ak.us/amhs/index.shtml

You could take the train down to Bellingham and then take the boat to Alaska.


----------



## trainviews (May 8, 2012)

creddick said:


> Is there any way, by rail, to get from Vancouver, BC, to Anchorage, Alaska? I HATE to fly and will not fly except in EXTREME emergencies. Thanks.


No. No railroad.

You might be able to find a way to get to Alaska by sea though, either with a cruiseliner or maybe some cargo ships still have room for a few passengers.


----------



## greatcats (May 8, 2012)

As has been suggested, check out the Alaska Ferry. In the summer they run a bi-weekly ferry Bellingham to either Seward or Whittier. Trains or buses are available from those locations to Anchorage. All kidding aside, I would recommend taking the ferry one way and driving the Alaska Highway the other. Maybe not for everybody, but I find the drive threough the Yukon to be a great thrill. Yes, it is far, but is doable in a regular car and is something unforgettable, as well as the ferry trip through the Inside Passage. I have not ridden the Trans Gulf portion west of Juneau, but have done the rest of the system south to Bellingham and have been on the highway twice. Some of my more memorable travels, without a doubt!


----------



## gregoryla (May 8, 2012)

Maybe Via rail to Prince Rupert, BC, then ferry to Juneau or Haines or Skagway (both near Juneau), then ferry from Juneau or Haines or Skagway to Anchorage or bus from Haines or Skagway to Anchorage.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 8, 2012)

If you just want toget to Alaska, just take the boat (not ship) ferry. I've heard many people doing it and it worked out. The cruise ships are too expensive unless you want to ride a ship just to ride a ship. You don't have to tkae a cruise ship or cargo ship.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 8, 2012)

creddick said:


> Is there any way, by rail, to get from Vancouver, BC, to Anchorage, Alaska? I HATE to fly and will not fly except in EXTREME emergencies. Thanks.


 No rail connection at all, not even freight. Alaska RR is an "island" and not connected to the North American rail network at all, except by barge.

As other posters have noted, the Alaska Marine Highway ferry service is your best bet.


----------



## me_little_me (May 8, 2012)

We're flying to Anchorage then taking the ferry back from Skagway to Bellingham for our 40th Anniversary trip next month.

If you can't or won't fly and driving is too much, I agree with the others - take the ferry. Run by the state of Alaska. It is officially called the Alaska Marine Highway.


----------



## MikefromCrete (May 8, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> We're flying to Anchorage then taking the ferry back from Skagway to Bellingham for our 40th Anniversary trip next month.
> 
> If you can't or won't fly and driving is too much, I agree with the others - take the ferry. Run by the state of Alaska. It is officially called the Alaska Marine Highway.


Also known as The Big Blue Canoe


----------



## Anderson (May 9, 2012)

I've wondered this before, and it came up in another thread...how are the food and accommodations on board the ferry? I figure that using Amtrak as a baseline is probably a good move (in the sense that the ferry is transportation, not luxury travel).


----------



## greatcats (May 9, 2012)

The food on the Alaska Ferry is OK, but on most of the ships it is a cafeteria with a "working class " atmosphere. Not much to get excited about, but it will do. There is a separate cocktail lounge on board, but one cannot buy a drink with dinner. The flagship of their fleet, the " Columbia " has a full service dining room, where a server takes your order and brings your meal, but if I recall, the drinks are still contained to a seprate area. I would give Amtrak the nod in terms of a better level of service. The cabins are not elaborate, but are comfortable. It is the passing scenery that is the attraction. While I have not ridden the cross Gulf of Alaska route, I understand that if the weather is bad that can be a rough ride.


----------



## greatcats (May 9, 2012)

To add to what I just wrote above, I love taking the Alaska Ferry, but the expensive part is bringing a vehicle on board. Those fare make your eyes pop!


----------

